# Can i grow dwarf sag ?



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello to all,

I setup a 30 gallon corner tank with regular black sand , just added a 24" 2 bulb-t5ho , so i am getting a total of 48W, and the tank is 20" tall , would it be possible to grow a dwarf sag carpet ? 

Any help is greatly appreciated thanks !!!


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

You can if you add nutrients. I was able grow dwarf sag in 10 gallon using single 23W CFL light. I had about five root tabs in the tank


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that that setup I think you can grow almost anything


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The light should not be a problem. You might want to give more thought to the nutrient and CO2. Dwarf sags are root feeders, so if you don't have any nutrients in your sand, you might want to add some root tabs.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I have dwarf sag growing in a tank with NO LIGHT! I just forgot about this small tank and the dwarf sag carpeted the whole tank! 

So yes, do not worry about the light. Worry more about the nutrients.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I have dwarf sag growing in a tank with NO LIGHT! I just forgot about this small tank and the dwarf sag carpeted the whole tank!
> 
> So yes, do not worry about the light. Worry more about the nutrients.


Wow really? That's amazing! I assume it gets sunlight or lots of ambient light? How long did it take to carpet the tank?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

solarz said:


> Wow really? That's amazing! I assume it gets sunlight or lots of ambient light? How long did it take to carpet the tank?


It got actually no light at all. When I checked at 6 months, the bottom was fully carpeted. However, the leaves were very long and thin.


----------

